# Muscle Building Interview  with Jason



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Jason Ferruggia is a world famous fitness expert who is renowned for his ability to help people build muscle as fast as humanly possible. He has trained thousands of clients during his 14 years as a professional fitness coach, including more than 500 athletes from over 20 different sports. Jason has written hundreds of articles [...]

*Read More...*


----------

